# Favorite Wedding "Must Have" Products



## supercelestine (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought it would be fun to compare "must haves" for achieving the perfect bridal looks.

These are my favorites:

Eyeshadows:

Orb e/s
Vanilla e/s
Girlie e/s
Floursih e/s (beautiful on mature skin)
Bamboo e/s
Charcoal Brown e/s
Print e/s
Quarry e/s

Lashes:

I love MAC's individual lashes!

Blush

Tenderling


What are your favorites?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Apr 23, 2009)

everyone is so different I couldnt possibly pick favorite colors, but my favorithe things to have are:
Clarins Makeup Fix spray
Blotting papers
Clarins instant bronze face gel
MUFE Eye Seal to waterproof the eye makeup
MAC wipes
my beloved 182
MAC fast response eye cream (I use this on the boys more it seems, guess we know who stays out the night before!)


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

I'd say Vanilla, Cork, and other neutral shades are great for weddings! Can't think of the names off the top of my head. *brain fart!*


----------



## supercelestine (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_everyone is so different I couldnt possibly pick favorite colors, but my favorithe things to have are:
Clarins Makeup Fix spray
Blotting papers
Clarins instant bronze face gel
MUFE Eye Seal to waterproof the eye makeup
MAC wipes
my beloved 182
MAC fast response eye cream (I use this on the boys more it seems, guess we know who stays out the night before!)_

 

How does the Clarins Makeup Fix hold up against Fix plus?

and, thank you for mentioning the fast response creame for the boys - the tend to be forgotten during the celebrations. lol.


----------



## supercelestine (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_I'd say Vanilla, Cork, and other neutral shades are great for weddings! Can't think of the names off the top of my head. *brain fart!*_

 

I <3 cork as well.


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 30, 2009)

I have an interesting area for weddings, one day it could be 70 degrees with a 40 mph wind and the next day it can be over 100 and overcast with 60% humidity.  It's nuts.

Anyway, I carry a lot of peaches in my kit for weddings (and lavender, yellow, green, and peach-based concealers).  You NEVER KNOW when you're going to get a bride that attempted to tan with her sunglasses here.  It's nuts.  So I stock up in green-based concealers (the green based primers are crap, it seems).

Anyhoo - here's a few of my absolute MUST-haves for the eyes for the pre-wedding trial... (I actually carry a palette of pale neutrals, darker brown-neutrals, peaches, and pinks.  I'll also carry a mix palette of pastels if the bride requests it).

MAC Vanilla e/s (I carry the pigment, too)
MAC Fairylite p/m
MAC Goldenaire p/m
MAC Samoa Silk e/s
MAC Love Bud e/s
NYX Orange e/s (goes on very light peach, buildable - dupe for Evening Aura)
MAC Haux e/s
MAC Folie e/s (mostly as a liner)
MAC Mystery e/s (mostly as a liner)
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Blanc Type e/s
MAC Malt e/s
MAC Omega e/s
MAC Ricepaper e/s
MAC Shroom e/s
MAC Pink Opal p/m

I carry two palettes of crushed lippies to make sure I have every color available at the trial (just in case), however, I generally narrow it down to one of six colors almost every time.

MAC Creme d'Nude
MAC Fabby
MAC La Di Bra
MAC Sandy B
MAC La Mode
MAC Viva Glam II

Blot powder/Blot tissue is also an essential, as is Fix+ (with the mostly dry air here, powdery faces are an issue without it).  I also love to carry strobe cream, Smashbox's Artificial Light, Benefit's SheLaq, Benefit's Boi-Ing, and Benefit's Erase Paste.  Depending on the bride's skin, I also carry Monistat Chafing Creme and MAC's Prep & Prime Face, too.


----------



## Sonya Adams (May 30, 2009)

I forgot to add, on wedding day, after we've chosen the look, I condense the shadows and lippies into a single palette.  Makes it SO easy to not have to truck a kit with you, I just toss it and my lotion/primer/etc into my MAC Carryall and it's perfect.  People keep asking where I got my "camera bag". lol


----------

